# Need help identify first old bike



## dallaspa (Mar 26, 2022)

I'm new to the site and picked up my first old bike.  I have looked at alot of pictures of old bikes and some are close but cant find one that is exactly the same.   Does anyone recognize what this bike and year this might be.   The only numbers I can find on the bb is 8096.  I think that is a production number not a year of production.   Thanks for any help.


----------



## dogdart (Mar 26, 2022)

It kinda looks like someone put Snyder parts on a pre war CWC frame. Different pics , showing seat clamp and serial number will help


----------



## catfish (Mar 26, 2022)

Frankinbike.    Miss matched parts.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 26, 2022)

Nice bike.
Might be a Colson *taller* frame.
Snyder and Colson chain ring front sprockets with 5-arms do look _similar_.
Maybe a 1936, (look for a letter stamp).
Welcome to the CABE!

“9608–*I*” September 1936 Colson.


----------



## dallaspa (Mar 26, 2022)

Ok thanks.  I kinda thought it was put together.   Any idea of the frame brand  or estimate on year.  late 30's or 40's.  I looked at the cwc frames and the lower top tubes seem flatter. I will look at the Colson frames and see if they are the same.  I took a pic of the seat clamp or lack of one and the numbers on the bb.  The condition is bad enough that I will probably paint the frame and make a rider out of it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 26, 2022)

1936 Colson


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 26, 2022)

Welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Mar 26, 2022)

Welcome to the Cabe! The huge distance between the bottom bracket and rear fender show that this is a "LWB" long wheel base Colson.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 26, 2022)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Welcome to the Cabe! The huge distance between the bottom bracket and rear fender show that this is a "LWB" long wheel base Colson.



Yep.....


----------



## catfish (Mar 26, 2022)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Welcome to the Cabe! The huge distance between the bottom bracket and rear fender show that this is a "LWB" long wheel base Colson.



Good eye!


----------



## dallaspa (Mar 26, 2022)

Thanks for the help. definitely matches the Colson.   I looked closer at the serial number and sure enough there was a I after the 8.  I’ll have to do some research on Colson.  I never heard of them.  Any more pics of that yellow one?  That looks really nice.   Are parts for these obtainable?   Some I see have a sweetheart chainring on them.  I thought that was a schwinn piece.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 26, 2022)

Difference between LWB and standard.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 26, 2022)

Parts are out there,but fenders seem to be a bit tough to find. It looks like someone swapped in a ladies Colson crankset.


----------



## dallaspa (Mar 26, 2022)

Is the long wheelbase supposed to have a smoother ride?   I’m more into schwinn 10 speeds and the touring bikes have longer wheelbases.  I can’t tell if my fenders are correct or not.  Some pictures have taller fenders and some have thinner ones.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 26, 2022)

dallaspa said:


> Is the long wheelbase supposed to have a smoother ride?   I’m more into schwinn 10 speeds and the touring bikes have longer wheelbases.  I can’t tell if my fenders are correct or not.  Some pictures have taller fenders and some have thinner ones.



It's more of an adult sized ballooner. Most ballooner frames tend to be 18" tall(measured from the center of the crank to the top of the seat tube). These are 20.5" tall and the wheelbase is 2" longer than a standard Colson frame. In regards to fenders, most came equipped with shallow fenders. Some with deeper. Here are a few other 36-37 Colsons to help you compare.


----------



## dogdart (Mar 26, 2022)

The long wheelbase makes for a more comfortable fit for an adult.  I have one , and it's a great rider


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 26, 2022)

dallaspa said:


> Is the long wheelbase *supposed* *to* have a smoother ride?



The bicycles were not actually sold as BLW’s, but as *taller* frames of the streamlining era.  Along with the *taller* frame, and keeping with the streamlined geometry, some other frame dimensions just happened to change to suit.

In geometry, when one increases the length of one of the sides of a triangle, the lengths of the other sides must also increase, or else the streamlined angles will be off, (curves no fit).

As others indicate, *taller* framed _kids_ bicycle _toys_ were supposed to be *taller*.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 26, 2022)

dallaspa said:


> Thanks for the help. definitely matches the Colson.   I looked closer at the serial number and sure enough there was a I after the 8.  I’ll have to do some research on Colson.  I never heard of them.  Any more pics of that yellow one?  That looks really nice.   Are parts for these obtainable?   Some I see have a sweetheart chainring on them.  I thought that was a schwinn piece.



Maybe..... 😎


----------



## bloo (Mar 26, 2022)

dallaspa said:


> Some I see have a sweetheart chainring on them. I thought that was a schwinn piece.




A closer look is often needed. It's probably a different sweetheart. A good place to start looking is the hole where the crank drive pin goes, and all the other possible locations for that hole. You will probably start to see differences there, and in other hole shapes too. 

Also always pay attention to whether it is 1/2" or 1" pitch. All the Schwinn sweethearts are 1" pitch, and so it this Colson, so it wont help in this case, but sometimes it does.


----------



## dallaspa (Mar 26, 2022)

Thanks again for all the information.   I really like the look of that yellow one.  I see most of the ones pictured have a chain guard on them but the 1936 catalog shows it without one.   I think I read it was also sold as goodyears or firestones or something.  Is this the case? 
         I also read that these are pretty common as a lot were made.  I have been watching marketplace and craigslist around me daily for several years and don’t recall seeing many prewar bicycle.  Maybe my location but i’m just outside of Pittsburgh and see a good variety of bikes.


----------



## stezell (Mar 26, 2022)

Not all prewar bicycles came equipped with a chainguard. They might have made a lot of them, but it doesn't mean they're all still around, lol! Welcome to the group. 

V/r 
Sean


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 26, 2022)

bloo said:


> A closer look is often needed. It's probably a different sweetheart. A good place to start looking is the hole where the crank drive pin goes, and all the other possible locations for that hole. You will probably start to see differences there, and in other hole shapes too.
> 
> Also always pay attention to whether it is 1/2" or 1" pitch. All the Schwinn sweethearts are 1" pitch, and so it this Colson, so it wont help in this case, but sometimes it does.



Pretty sure this is Schwinn 1/2 pitch


----------



## bloo (Mar 26, 2022)

What year and model is it from?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 26, 2022)

The sweetheart chainring on the Colson is correct. Most manufacturers had their own variation of it including Schwinn, Colson, Huffman, Monark and Shelby.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 26, 2022)

bloo said:


> What year and model is it from?



?????? Got it years ago with some other parts


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 28, 2022)

Aren't these guys nice?


----------

